# Epson xp-305

## ppkombo61

Hola a  todos.

Tengo una impresora multifuncion Epson xp-305.

En Debian he conseguido que funcione usando el controlador de la pagina :

http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-XP-302_303_305_306_Series

Durante la instalacion de cups en Gentoo me advierte de que tengo que deshabilitar  CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n y la use  usb.

Curiosamente si vuelvo a reinstalar cups me advierte de lo contrario.

* Messages for package net-print/cups-1.6.4:

* If you plan to use USB printers you should enable the USB_PRINTER

* support in your kernel.

* Please enable it:

*     CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

* in /usr/src/linux/.config or

*     Device Drivers --->

*         USB support  --->

*             [*] USB Printer support

* Alternatively, enable the usb useflag for cups and use the libusb code.

         >>> Auto-cleaning packages...

En Gentoo he descomprimido el  *.deb que use en Debian  y copiado el archivo ppd a /usr/share/cups/model y el contenido de la carpeta opt a /opt en Gentoo.

El sistema reconoce la impresora, estoy en el grupo lp, he instalado gutenprint,  etc.

El caso es que no imprime. Viendo el log de cups no encuentro nada destacable ecepto la linea :

CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name

org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

Cups en la seccion trabajos/estado contiene parado "Filter failed"

aqui dejo el registro completo.

http://pastebin.com/pXhkvtc8

Coincide con un caso similar.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7398234.html

He probado habilitando y deshabilitando el soporte usb en el kernel y la use usb in exito.

El escaner funciona.

En /dev/bus/usb/001 parece estar todo correcto

crw-rw-r-- 1 root usb 189, 0 nov 17 19:24 001

crw-rw-r-- 1 root lp  189, 3 nov 17 18:30 004

Hasta donde se no puedo solucionarlo, asi que cualquier ayuda vendra bien.

Gracias.

----------

## opotonil

Si no lo has probado deshabilita CONFIG_USB_PRINTER en el Kernel y habilita la USE usb.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Durante la instalacion de cups en Gentoo me advierte de que tengo que deshabilitar CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n y la use usb. 
> 
> Curiosamente si vuelvo a reinstalar cups me advierte de lo contrario.
> ...

 

Por lo que yo entiendo:

  - En la instalacion dice: Se usara libusb que requiere CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n como alternativa usa CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y deshabilita la USE usb

  - Al reinstalar te dice: Con una impresora usb usa CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y como alternativa usa CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n y habilita la USE usb para usar libusb

Un poco lioso, la verdad.

Salu2.

----------

## ppkombo61

Lo intente anteriormente y tampoco funciono.

Gracias.

----------

## opotonil

¿Reiniciaste para cargar el nuevo Kernel antes de probar? a parte de copiarlo a boot, etc.

¿Has probado justo lo contrario CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y con la USE usb deshabilitada? asegurandote de que cargas el nuevo Kernel.

Por lo que entiendo, una de las dos fue la solucion en el post que comentas:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7398234.html

Salu2.

----------

## ppkombo61

He compilado dos kernels con los parametros que indique habilitados y deshabilitados.

Con cada uno de ellos he recompilado cups con la use usb habilitada y no.

Evidentemente reinicie el sistema.

Leyendo el registro de errores de cups no veo nada destacable, hasta donde yo se

gracias por la respuesta

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba creando este enlace simbólico:

```
# ln -s /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /lib64/ld-lsb-x86-64.so.3
```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

¿has intentando con gutenprint?

----------

